# Meet my goats



## Ariel301 (Oct 13, 2009)

I finally got some decent pictures of my goats to share, so here you go. Feel free to comment on them in any way--I'm hoping to start doing some showing (I missed the fair this year due to illness, unfortunately) and am trying to learn what to look for in a good show goat, so I'd like to know what more experienced people can see about my goats. I won't be offended by criticism =) I got the goats from a dairy farm in Colorado this spring, and they were in fairly poor shape, but they're looking better now with some love and grooming.

First up is our oldest LaMancha doe, Harvest Moon LB Flora Bell. She's 8 years old and has some udder issues we did not know about until after we got her. She apparently had mastitis at some point in the past and only had milk in one side of her udder. I'm hoping both sides will produce again next year, but not holding my breath on it. She was making about a gallon a day on just the one side though! Right now her udder is all saggy and terrible looking, since she's pretty much dried up for the season, but when it is full it looks somewhat better, except for the one empty side. Also, forgive the bad haircut. She just got shaved yesterday and she hates it; it takes two people and a milking stand to hold her still for it, and she still ends up looking terrible. 

















Next is LAZU2BAR RA Ebony, a two year old LaMancha doe. We just sold her because her very timid personality doesn't work out with our other two aggressive does; they attack her any time she tries to eat, drink, or lay down. It's sad to let her go, because she's the prettiest goat we have, but at least we got a doeling out of her that we can keep. 

















This is LAZU2BAR Daddy's Little Girl, Ebony's five month old doeling. She's a LaMancha and we think Oberhasli cross. Ebony got into the buck pen at her previous home, and it could have been any of several bucks that bred her, but Bonnie's coloring makes me think it was the Oberhasli. She's my husband's little girl; she follows him everywhere. She'll even sit in the living room and watch tv with him like a little dog! She's not disbudded, we like the horns on them, and so we don't plan on disbudding a kid unless we're keeping it for showing.









This one is my favorite doe, Calico-Bluffs Oscar's Gracee. Gracee is a six year old LaMancha doe. She's on the small side, and is a bit hard to milk because she has very small teats that point out, but I like her mischievous personality. I hope she has doelings this spring! 

















I couldn't get a good picture of our buck; one of the does was in heat and every time I pointed a camera at him he would do something obscene. So here's an older picture of him. He's six months old and a French Alpine/Oberhasli cross. He was given to us for free when he was 12 hours old and we bottle fed him. He's a big sweetheart when he isn't peeing on my shoes lol. We never thought of a good name for him, so we just call him Buck.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I have FB boer goats...So..... I am not good at giving opinions... on the dairy breeds.....
You have some cute goaties there..... :wink: 
They are a joy.... aren't they.....thanks for introducing them... :greengrin:


----------



## Ariel301 (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanks! This is my first experience with purebred goats of any kind, I've just had scrub goats before. I'm really liking the LaManchas...I wanted Alpines, but we were offered a good price on these girls, so we took them. I wasn't a fan of the ears at first, but their characters really make up for it. Everyone who comes to visit them always remarks on how friendly they are; they never thought goats would be friendly. 

I don't know much about the Boers, but would love to get a couple eventually. They're just hard to find here.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Your welcome... :greengrin: .........goats can be so loving....... alot of people... don't know the kindness of goats....  I am glad ....you are able to share that with others......that is so wonderful :hug: 

Boers are friendly as well....I love them...  ..it's to bad... they are hard to find there.....


----------

